# Help on Technic Hi-Fi harness install



## Kedo603 (Nov 10, 2018)

Technic emailed me a diagram, so I***8217;m all set ***x1f44d;***x1f3fb;






New to the forum and searches didn't help. I read Technics post "Notes on a 435i"and ordered the harness to power the front subs and add a rear sub. 

- Does anyone have a diagram of the install on a 430i or a like model ?

- Where did you grab the remote turn on for the LOC and after market amplifier ? 

- Do you grab power for the LOC from the battery ?

Any help appreciated


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

Look for all the instructions in his email/attachments... or ask him to email it to you.


----------



## Kedo603 (Nov 10, 2018)

I appreciate your input; I emailed him this afternoon. Unfortunately, there were no attachments, from our prior interactions.


----------

